# chicken and pork together



## joeyfine (May 14, 2013)

My buddy has requested i'd smoke some whole chickens and pork butts for his birthday. I'd like to know if that is ok to do? I havent smoked chicken with anything else so i dont know how comfortable i am with it. Anyone have insight or tips on the proper way to do this?


----------



## seenred (May 14, 2013)

You can smoke the two together with no problems.  What kind of smoker are you using?  If it is a vertical smoker of any kind, just make sure the chicken goes on racks BELOW the pork.  You don't want raw chicken dripping on anything else.  You can avoid that all together if you are concerned by putting the pork butts on hours ahead, then pulling them from the smoker to foil them and finish in an oven.  Then your chickens can be in the smoker alone.  It'll take the butts a lot longer to cook anyway, and then you can cook the chickens at a higher smoker temp.  I like to do poultry at 275*, then crank up the temp the last 30 minutes to 325* to crisp up the skin.

I hope any of this helps.  Good Luck!

Red


----------

